# M.V. Fatholm -Trawler



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

Do anyone know where I can get a photo of the trawler Fathholm. Went aground off Newfoudland,Canada in 1951.


Thanks
Clarence


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome, Newfoundland. Sorry can't help, but should the name of that trawler be "Flatholm", rather than "Fatholm"?

John T.


----------



## Newfoundland Sailor (Sep 26, 2009)

You are correct

Thanks


----------

